# Remember, in case of emergency...



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 23, 2021)

Paddington and most teachers would be fine, then!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2021)

My mom would too!


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2021)

Just going through a bad spell.


----------

